# Crystallization



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

Can't fight honey that wants to crystalize. I just cut bait with my fall honey and make creamed honey with it. At least that way it has a pleasant texture.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It's the ratio of glucose to fructose, the more glucose the quicker it tends to set up. Some tupelo honey is mostly fructose which is why it rarely crystallizes.


----------



## Grins (May 24, 2016)

It will no longer be raw honey but if you heat it to 150 and hold it there for 15 minutes, then cool it to room temp quickly it will remain liquid for a good long while. To make creamed honey just add 10% seed, creamed honey, and let it work for 10 days or so. Google Dyce method for more info.


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

If it's in a glass jar with a good lid, you can just put it in your dishwasher, if you have one, next time you wash dishes. We do that in the cool part of the year, when it gets warm/hot I put jars in my truck on the dash facing the sun.


----------

